# Palestinian Civil War?



## a_majoor (8 Oct 2006)

At least this will take some pressure off the West in the short term, but the winner will emerge stronger and smarter through Darwinian selection. The comment that Egypt may weigh in on the side of Fatah is interesting, this is the first open sign that someone in the Islamic world is willing to challenge an Iranian proxy; and by extension, Iran.

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/newspaper/0,,176-2393751,00.html



> The Sunday Times October 08, 2006
> 
> *Palestinians teeter on edge of civil war*
> Uzi Mahnaimi, Ramallah
> ...


----------



## bilton090 (9 Oct 2006)

There not having fun with Israel anymore ? , so lets kill each other !  :evil:


----------



## a_majoor (25 Oct 2006)

Although this system of tunnels is aimed against Israel, there are fairly obvious implications during any struggles between Palistinian factions:





> *Gazans building 'underground city': Israeli army chief * Tue Oct 24, 12:00 PM ET
> 
> JERUSALEM (AFP) - Palestinian militants are constructing an "underground city" in the Gaza Strip to store weapons and attack Israeli forces in the future, army chief of staff Dan Halutz has been quoted as saying.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lost_Warrior (25 Oct 2006)

I never thought I would see the day Palistinians turn on eachother over the support of Israel..


----------



## Spanky (25 Oct 2006)

Lost_Warrior said:
			
		

> I never thought I would see the day Palistinians turn on eachother over the support of Israel..


If not support than t least a pragmatic acknowledgement that Israel is not going away.


----------



## Trinity (25 Oct 2006)

Wouldn't some sort of ground detonation weapon (bomb)
(i.e. MOAB but smaller) cause such earthquake like forces
to significantly weaken or destroy the tunnels?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Massive_Ordnance_Air_Blast


----------



## a_majoor (26 Oct 2006)

During WW II the method of dealing with especially hard or deeply buried targets was the "Tallboy" and "Grand Slam" "Earthquake" bombs.

Barnes Wallace realized that undermining a structure is more efficient than hammering it from above, so the "earthquake" bombs were large enough to reach high speeds after being dropped and penetrate deep below ground before detonating, creating a large cavity below the foundations.

Bridges, U boat pens and other strong or heavily protected targets were demolished using this technique, and since Western aircraft can fly at high altitude without too much danger of difficulty now, this technique can be revived (an F-15E can carry a bomb load similar to a WW II era B-17, and a B-52 could carry a huge penetrating weapon long distances). Given the desire for speed of reaction and the desire to take out very hard targets, an ICBM carrying a kinetic energy penetrator or conventional warhead theoretically allows you to strike a target anywhere on the globe in @ 30 min from launch.


----------

